# Some of the cars at oulton park



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Had a good day yesterday some really rare and beautiful motors there. And the noise was fantastic !





































So whats your favourite ? I have to say mine is the 918 !!! Just wow


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great pics mate, i luv a f40 but not in yellow:doublesho. Aventador for me please:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

They make an awesome sound !! Haha


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i should of gone to this, only down the road. Every year i say that though


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Its a good day out mate it only takes me 25 mins to get there and well worth it. Ive been the british gt 3 times now. The cars are just amazing. The bmw z4's sound so nice and the merc sls ones just sound evil haha love them. Was a bit gutted there where no gtr or audi r8 tho. They sounded great last year.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice picture's :thumb:
ferrari 458 speciale for me


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

GTR for me.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I love the 458 looks nice in white dazzel. And that gtr 700 must be an absoluse rocket cole


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

No P1's 
Those top facing exhausts on the 918's look spectacular even better when spitting fire on over run.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumb:f-Type beautiful .... Thanks for sharing


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow some terrific cars/shots here :thumb:

Love the brand new R8 and the Black Lambo Huracan, I do like the 918 and its S15DER plate too!

Was that first Merc AMG a wrap?

Ben


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont think it was wrapped. If it was they done an amazing job of it haha. Couldnt see any creases or bubbles


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some great photos there, what model Merc is it that is in your first image....I want one plus all the others of course


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

The matte one is a cla 45 amg mate. 1st one ive seen.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)




----------

